# Wollt Ihr ein Best of Threads-Forum?



## ZAM (30. März 2011)

Hallo Community,

was haltet Ihr von einem Best-Of-Threads-Forum, also ein Forum in dem Threads untergebracht werden, die in den letzten Monaten/Jahren im G&W-Forum extrem beliebt waren/sind, und einen Sticky verdient hätten. Aber im Sticky-Bereich ist wie man weiß nur begrenzt Platz - nur im vollgepackten Gott&die-Welt-Forum gehen solche Threads gern mal unter.

Beispiel: "Wo spielst du".

Die Umfrage läuft bis 15. April.

Meinungen und Anregungen sind natürlich erwünscht. :-)


----------



## Ceiwyn (30. März 2011)

Klingt nach einer netten und sinnvollen Idee. Aber wer wählt aus, welche Threads diese Ehre verdient haben?


----------



## ZAM (30. März 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Klingt nach einer netten und sinnvollen Idee. Aber wer wählt aus, welche Threads diese Ehre verdient haben?




Die Anzahl der Kommentare, die Lebensdauer und die permanente Aktivität


----------



## Dropz (30. März 2011)

klingt gut


----------



## ZAM (30. März 2011)

Und ein bisschen Subjektivität ist immer dabei


----------



## Asayur (30. März 2011)

Würde die Sache sicher übersichtlicher machen, wenn die neuen Threads nicht gleich auf Seite 2 verwiesen werden, weil die Dauerbrenner Threads wieder ein paar Posts bekommen haben.

Find isch ne dolle Idee ZAM


----------



## Grüne Brille (30. März 2011)

Gute Idee, vor allem, was die Übersichtlichkeit angeht. 
Nur kurze Frage: Wäre als als eigenes Forum, oder als Unterforum wie das Review-Forum geplant?
Weil meiner Meinung nach sticht das nicht so ins Auge und würde auch eher nicht wahrgenommen werden.
(Klar, die Leute, die sich daran beteiligen findens dann da schnell wieder, andere jedoch vll nicht.)


----------



## Schrottinator (30. März 2011)

Ich kann mir gut vorstellen, welche als erstes von Zam dorthin gepackt werden. ^^

An und für sich finde ich die Idee gut. Hoffentlich gibt es dann aber keinen Zewrgenaufstand, weil jeder TE seinen Thread dorthin haben will.


----------



## Alux (30. März 2011)

Ich glaube ZAM wirds sicher so machen das wir zufrieden sind.


----------



## Petersburg (30. März 2011)

Alux schrieb:


> Ich glaube ZAM wirds sicher so machen das wir zufrieden sind.



Was wir natürlich nur sind, wenn meine Threads dort landen


----------



## Dracun (30. März 2011)

Gute Idee!
Dabei fällt mir auf.. wo ist der "Wo spielst du" Thread?


----------



## Alux (30. März 2011)

Dracun schrieb:


> Gute Idee!
> Dabei fällt mir auf.. wo ist der "Wo spielst du" Thread?



Hab ich mich auch schon gefragt.


----------



## Razyl (30. März 2011)

ZAM schrieb:


> Die Anzahl der Kommentare, die Lebensdauer und die permanente Aktivität



Klingt nach dem "Nachtschwärmer" *g*

Ich hätte nichts dagegen. Aber erst will ich mein Minecraftforum


----------



## Grushdak (30. März 2011)

ZAM schrieb:


> Die Anzahl der Kommentare, die Lebensdauer und die permanente Aktivität


Das wären für mich jedenfalls nicht unbedingt Anhaltspunkte für gewisse Topics,
um es in das "Best of Threads-Forum" zu schaffen.
Da gäbe es bei mir ganz andere Kriterien. 

So wäre imo der "Nachtschwärmer" kein Kanditat für solch ein Best-Threads-Forum.

Ich finde zwar solch ein Forum ganz nett.
Denn würde ich mir viel eher wünschen, daß Buffeds Müllhalde mal entgültig entsorgt bzw. archiviert wird.
Was will ich mit Threads von Anfang 2006, zahlreichen Seiten voll gesperrter Threads,
etlichen Seiten mit bestehenden Links verschobener Threads, +++ ?

Auch seltsam finde ich immer noch,
daß ich als angemeldeter User weitaus weniger Seiten & Post einsehen kann, als ein Unangemeldeter. 

Ansonsten klingt die Idee ganz nett.

greetz


----------



## ZAM (31. März 2011)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Das wären für mich jedenfalls nicht unbedingt Anhaltspunkte für gewisse Topics,
> um es in das "Best of Threads-Forum" zu schaffen.
> Da gäbe es bei mir ganz andere Kriterien.
> 
> So wäre imo der "Nachtschwärmer" kein Kanditat für solch ein Best-Threads-Forum.




Spamthreads sind auch vollständig ausgeschlossen - soviel Urteilsvermögen solltest du uns schon zumuten.



> Auch seltsam finde ich immer noch,daß ich als angemeldeter User weitaus weniger Seiten & Post einsehen kann, als ein Unangemeldeter.




Vermische hier bitte nicht Diskussionen zu einem Thema mit SUPPORT-Anfragen, aber so seltsam ist das nicht, denn schau mal hier, die Felder "Anzahl der Beiträge pro Seite in der Themenansicht" und "Anzahl der Themen pro Seite in der Forenansicht"

http://forum.buffed....ercp&tab=forums


----------



## Konov (31. März 2011)

Idee ist super, wäre auch dafür.


----------



## tonygt (1. April 2011)

Ich bin klar dagegen, weil ich nicht finde das hier im offtopic Forum beliebte Threads irgendwann untergehen oder neue Threads keinerlei Beachtung finden. Meiner Meinung nach wäre eine mögliche Folge davon, dass entweder das Best Thread Forum oder das Gott und die Welt Forum dann von weniger Leuten eingesehen wird. Was vor allem für neue Forum User gilt, wodurch mit der Zeit ein Forum wohlmöglichlich verarmt. 
Schönes Beispiel die Designerlounge, als es noch einen Thread im Gott und die Welt Forum gab war dieser gut besucht, als das ganze dann aber in der Designerlounge landete, lies das Intresse merklich nach, weil die Leute die ihre Kunst veröffentlich haben nach und nach aufgehört haben und es keine Neuzugänge gab da das Unterforum leicht zu übersehen ist.

Deswegen von mir ganz klar Disslike. Finde nicht das das ganze hier irgendwie überladen ist, wer das hier überladen findet sollte mal ins Gamestar forum gucken, hier darf man Threads die seit 5 Stunden keinen neuen Poste hatten auf Seite 5 Suchen.


----------



## Kaldreth (1. April 2011)

Bin auch dafür!

Der wo spielst du Thread ist toll oder auch der Desktopthread, der immer mal wieder runter rutscht und man ihn mühsam suchen muss...


----------



## Davatar (1. April 2011)

Find ich nicht so toll. Die Erfahrung zeigt, dass Threads ausserhalb der üblichen Hauptforen (Gott & die Welt, [MMO]-Allgemein, etc) nur selten besucht werden und somit recht schnell in der Versenkung verschwinden. Ich denke nicht, dass ein neues Forum für die Best-Of-Threads was daran ändern würde, da viele User sich einfach weigern, von ihrem Lieblings-Forum wegzuschauen.


----------



## The Paladin (1. April 2011)

Ich denke dass ist eine gute Idee wenn das Best-of-Threads-Forum direkt unter dem Gott und die Welt Forum ist. So kann man es leichter finden (und weil meine Startseite die allgemeinen Foren ist ^^)

Ich glaube so wird das Gott und die Welt Forum übersichtlicher wenn die neuen Threads dort sind und die beliebten Threads im Unterforum sind.

Definitiv bin ich dafür

(Ich habe diesen Thread erst jetzt entdeckt, bin es nicht gewohnt dass neue Threads ganz oben sind ^^)


----------



## Alux (1. April 2011)

Davatar schrieb:


> Find ich nicht so toll. Die Erfahrung zeigt, dass Threads ausserhalb der üblichen Hauptforen (Gott & die Welt, [MMO]-Allgemein, etc) nur selten besucht werden und somit recht schnell in der Versenkung verschwinden. Ich denke nicht, dass ein neues Forum für die Best-Of-Threads was daran ändern würde, da viele User sich einfach weigern, von ihrem Lieblings-Forum wegzuschauen.



man kann ja mal 2-3 Monate lang son Thread einrichten und in dieser "Beta-Zeit" sieht man wie gut das Konzept ankommt


----------



## MasterXoX (1. April 2011)

tonygt schrieb:


> Ich bin klar dagegen, weil ich nicht finde das hier im offtopic Forum beliebte Threads irgendwann untergehen oder neue Threads keinerlei Beachtung finden. Meiner Meinung nach wäre eine mögliche Folge davon, dass entweder das Best Thread Forum oder das Gott und die Welt Forum dann von weniger Leuten eingesehen wird. Was vor allem für neue Forum User gilt, wodurch mit der Zeit ein Forum wohlmöglichlich verarmt.
> Schönes Beispiel die Designerlounge, als es noch einen Thread im Gott und die Welt Forum gab war dieser gut besucht, als das ganze dann aber in der Designerlounge landete, lies das Intresse merklich nach, weil die Leute die ihre Kunst veröffentlich haben nach und nach aufgehört haben und es keine Neuzugänge gab da das Unterforum leicht zu übersehen ist.




Genau das befürchte ich auch


----------



## Laxera (2. April 2011)

bin dafür  - habe einige "lieblingsthemen" und es währe schon schön, wenn man die nicht, wenn man mal - weil man z.B. weg war (urlaub/ferien) - immer suchen muss, nur weil sie "verschwunden" sind 

mfg LAX
ps: der PC-Ecke-Threat muss da unbedingt rein  (und der "was liest du" auch  - genau wie der "spiele-neu-auflage-threat"


----------



## Shaila (4. April 2011)

Da der Thread gut geeignet dafür ist, würde ich gerne auf die Foren im Allgemeinen eingehen. Ich sehe das hier sehr gespalten. Es gibt sehr viele Forenabteile die dringend mehr "Zuneigung" benötigen. Ich habe die Befürchtung, dass entweder mit diesem Best of Forum oder aber dem Gott & die Welt Forum das Gleiche passieren wird. Eher wohl wird es mit dem Gott & die Welt Forum passieren. Meiner Meinung nach bringt es nichts, 10.000 Foren zu eröffnen, aber dann nicht genügend Inhalte für diese zu besitzen.

Ich denke vielen Foren müssten viel mehr Aufmerksamkeit bekommen. Man sehe sich mal die WoW Foren an, dort spielt sich nahezu alles im Allgemeinen Teil ab, so ist zumindest mein Eindruck. Gerade das Rollenspielforum oder auch das Guideforum sind doch schöne Foren, sie werden aber weitestgehend nahezu ignoriert und das ist ja meiner Meinung nach nicht der Sinn dahinter. Welchen Zweck erfüllen diese Foren dann noch? Und ich denke es gebe sehr gute Möglichkeiten solche Foren mehr ins Licht der Öffentlichkeit zu rücken. 

Beispiel Rollenspielforum: Es gibt immer wieder News zur Lore von Warcraft. Am Ende jedes Artikels könnte man auf das Forum verweißen und das Diskussionen & Spekulationen dort geführt/fortgeführt werden können. Das passiert nämlich meistens in den Kommentaren, wofür diese meiner Meinung nach nicht da sein sollten.

Beispiel Guideforum: Macht darauf Aufmerksam und fügt es in den Bereich "Guides" ein, also dort wo die ganzen Guides, welche von buffed geschrieben wurden, stehen. So nach dem Motto: "Ihr sucht weitere Guides, wollt selbst einen schreiben oder habt weitere Fragen? Mehr dazu im Guideforum (Link)."

Beispiel Klassenforen: Die Stickies müssten nahezu alle aktualisiert werden, aktueller gehalten werden. Einige Klassensprecher sind in ihrer Rolle nicht gut aufgehoben meiner Meinung nach, ohne jemandem zu nahe zu treten. Spricht ja auch nichts gegen mehrere oder mal zu tauschen? Ist doch klar das man woanders guckt, wenn man weiss, dass die buffedforen eh nicht aktuell sind.

Das sind ganz einfacher aber effektive Mittel um solchen Foren ihren Sinn und zweck sowie ihre Daseinsberechtigung wiederzugeben. Ansonsten kann man sie sich nämlich bald ganz sparen und alles kann ins Allgemeine gepackt werden.


----------



## ego1899 (5. April 2011)

find die idee an sich auch gut, muss man halt nur gucken wie das läuft... wenn dadurch andere themen nich gleich verdrängt werden super...

eine kleine testphase wäre wohl angebracht 

Dafür!


----------



## The Paladin (5. April 2011)

Ich denke dieser Thread hier sollte etwas weiter unten stehen. Die meisten wissen sicher gar nicht einmal das dieser Thread hier steht weil niemand nach oben schaut weil da die Sticky-Threads sind. Platziere diesen Thread bitte etwas weiter nach unten ZAM und füge eine Umfrage hinzu, so sollten sich mehr Leute beteiligen.


----------



## Doofkatze (11. April 2011)

Ich möchte auch Topics nochmal entdecken, die damals richtig Spaß gemacht haben.

Schokolade in der Nase ist so ein Beispiel. Tote Taube auf dem Dach ein anderes.

Diese Topics waren nicht informativ, waren keine Guides, nicht so völlig sinnlos wie "was tut ihr gerade", aber wahnsinnig unterhaltend, sodass sie ein Hall of Fame verdient hätten :-)


----------



## LeWhopper (14. April 2011)

Klingt super ich bin dafür 

Dann hat man die wichtigsten Threads wo man immer mal gerne reinguckt auf einen Blick und muss nicht immer suchen.


----------



## Dominau (15. April 2011)

Dagegen.
Aus dem selben Grund den die anderen schon genannt haben.
Die Foren weiter unten werden einfach zu selten besucht.


----------



## ZAM (15. April 2011)

Dominau schrieb:


> Die Foren weiter unten werden einfach zu selten besucht.




Dagegen kann man nichts machen außer das Forum auf sagen wir mal fünf Unterforen zu beschränken, damit auch ja nichts aus dem Viewport rutscht, aber das zusammenschrumpfen ist nicht in unserem Sinne.

Man kann die Foren, die einen nicht interessieren auch zusammenklappen. Ich habe auch schonmal rumexperimentiert, ob man die Startseiten-Felder einfach verschieben kann. Das klappt auch recht simpel, aber das Ganze dann Speichern und vor allem wieder ausgeben erfordert mehr Arbeit als aktuell für das Forum eingeplant ist. Ich habe beim Forenhersteller IPB vor einer Weile nach einer Feature-Erweiterung angefragt, durch die man als eingeloggter User sein Startforum individuell einstellen bzw. zusammenschieben kann. Aber das ist alles noch Zukunftsmusik in der Software.


----------



## Doofkatze (15. April 2011)

ZAM schrieb:


> Dagegen kann man nichts machen außer das Forum auf sagen wir mal fünf Unterforen zu beschränken, damit auch ja nichts aus dem Viewport rutscht, aber das zusammenschrumpfen ist nicht in unserem Sinne.
> 
> Man kann die Foren, die einen nicht interessieren auch zusammenklappen. Ich habe auch schonmal rumexperimentiert, ob man die Startseiten-Felder einfach verschieben kann. Das klappt auch recht simpel, aber das Ganze dann Speichern und vor allem wieder ausgeben erfordert mehr Arbeit als aktuell für das Forum eingeplant ist. Ich habe beim Forenhersteller IPB vor einer Weile nach einer Feature-Erweiterung angefragt, durch die man als eingeloggter User sein Startforum individuell einstellen bzw. zusammenschieben kann. Aber das ist alles noch Zukunftsmusik in der Software.



FAQ-mäßig, oben bei der Info ein kleines Feld, wo man mittels eines simplen Klicks direkt an die "Zeilen-Höhe" geschoben wird vllt.? D.h. wie ein Inhaltsverzeichnis oben im Forum, damit man sich das ewige scrollen spart, wenn man kein WoWler ist :-)


----------



## Lari (15. April 2011)

Wie wäre es denn, die populärsten Foren nach ganz unten zu verfrachten? *fg*

Quasi IKEA-Konzept: Das wichtige, die Fressmeile inklusive Köttbullar, kommt zum Schluss


----------



## ZAM (15. April 2011)

Aranamun schrieb:


> FAQ-mäßig, oben bei der Info ein kleines Feld, wo man mittels eines simplen Klicks direkt an die "Zeilen-Höhe" geschoben wird vllt.? D.h. wie ein Inhaltsverzeichnis oben im Forum, damit man sich das ewige scrollen spart, wenn man kein WoWler ist :-)



Du meinst ne Art Quickjump?


----------



## ZAM (15. April 2011)

Lari schrieb:


> Wie wäre es denn, die populärsten Foren nach ganz unten zu verfrachten? *fg* Quasi IKEA-Konzept: Das wichtige, die Fressmeile inklusive Köttbullar, kommt zum Schluss



Das funktioniert hier nicht...


----------



## Doofkatze (15. April 2011)

ZAM schrieb:


> Du meinst ne Art Quickjump?



Genau die. Ca. unter der Information, Schriftgröße gegen 6 (geschätzt), alle Hauptforen einmal durch, 3-spaltig.

So hätte man z.B. MMO Allgemein anwählbar.


----------



## ZAM (15. April 2011)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> Genau die. Ca. unter der Information, Schriftgröße gegen 6 (geschätzt), alle Hauptforen einmal durch, 3-spaltig.
> 
> So hätte man z.B. MMO Allgemein anwählbar.



Wenn dann als Auswahlfeld.. die Quickliste sollte nicht zuviel Platz einnehmen...


----------



## ZAM (21. April 2011)

Es ist ne klare Mehrheit dafür - aber einige Argumente hier lassen mich aktuell zweifeln, ob es wirklich eine gute Idee war. Ja, eigentlich müsste man es durchziehen. Aber ich überdenke die Sache nochmal. 

Vielen Dank auf jeden Fall schonmal an alle Teilnehmer.


----------



## The Paladin (21. April 2011)

ZAM schrieb:


> Es ist ne klare Mehrheit dafür - aber einige Argumente hier lassen mich aktuell zweifeln, ob es wirklich eine gute Idee war. Ja, eigentlich müsste man es durchziehen. Aber ich überdenke die Sache nochmal.
> 
> *Vielen Dank auf jeden Fall schonmal an alle Teilnehmer.*



Teilnehmer? Das bin ja ich! ^^ (Wer die spezielle Spongebob Folge gesehen hat, weiß den Humor zu schätzen)

Zum Thema:

Ich habe es hier auch schon geschrieben, du würdest viel mehr Antworten zu diesen Thema kriegen, wenn du diesen Thread etwas weiter nach unten verfrachtest (Unter den Sticky-Threads)


----------

